# Bracelet Sport Apple Bleu Royal



## Thelmo (15 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, 

Pour compléter ma collection de bracelets je suis à la recherche du bracelet sport Apple de couleur bleu royal. Si quelqu'un connait un site fiable où il est encore en stock ou si quelqu'un le possède (en bon état avec la boite) et veux le vendre ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## themasck83 (18 Mars 2017)

la :
http://www.darty.com/nav/achat/tele...our_apple_watch/apple_brac_sport_42mm_bl.html


----------



## Thelmo (18 Mars 2017)

Merci mais celui-ci je l'ai déjà. C'est la couleur "bleu royal" que je recherche.


----------



## Vanton (30 Mars 2017)

Ça a existé bleu royal... ?

Édit : ah ça doit être bleu roi ! La collection sortie y a un an, début 2016. 
En 42 c'est la référence MM972ZM/A, si ça peut t'aider. 
Je t'encourage à aller faire un tour chez les APR, ils ont souvent du stock sur les collections précédentes.


----------



## Thelmo (31 Mars 2017)

Oui c'est cette référence. Je l'ai trouvé sur le net, un peu plus cher que 59 € mais bon


----------

